# Horse soap opera!



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahahaha aww. "I'm crying inside."


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

wow. look at the field they get to live in.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

"it's stupid, your an idiot, i hate you...." "i don't wanan hang out with a bald horse." BAHAHAHA i love it! how great lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

That was funny!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg ahha that the best xD


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yess. This is fantastic. A couple years ago, my friends and I were going to do that with the horses at the summer camp we work at.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

That is awesome.."I don't want to hang out with a bald horse".."I'm not bald yet".


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

That was very original. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Come back!
XD I like it.
I do that with my cats..


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy crap, I about bust a gut laughing at that!!! That is too funny. I have some forwarding to do now.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

hahaha that was so great xD


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

OMG! That was hilarious! I was laughing for like ten minutes after. "Your stupid! You can solve puzzles or paint a dolphin" lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahahahaha lol, that wasy funny.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

:rofl: BWAHhhhhhhahahahhahahahhahahahaha :rofl:

I know something thats going on my facebook page.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I just watched it again. I think I laughed harder the second time. That is some funny stuff.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Best thing I've seen all day. I literally laughed out loud. You have GOT to make a series!


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

That is soooo cute


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Holy crap, I about bust a gut laughing at that!!! That is too funny. I have some forwarding to do now.




DITO! And, I am still wiping tears away....... :rofl:


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

That was funny


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

how'd ya do the voices???


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey! I found the next installment! :lol:

Here's the link:





Enjoy....


----------



## barrelburner06 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's so funny...lol


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I watched both and they were both hilarious!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

ahahhahahhahhaahahhaha so funny, "I'm crying inside."


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That is just awesome. It pretty much owns every normal soap opera I've seen. Dang, they need to have more of this on television. Just another thing for me to do rather than excersizing. xD


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my! i love it!! i couldnt stop laughing, i watched it twice  my mom came and asked why i was laughing. now she thinks im nuts lol


----------



## timoncheese (Dec 19, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> how'd ya do the voices???


Hi Marlea, the voices are just me - I changed the pitches slightly, one a bit higher, one a bit lower, and did different accents


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

how'd you change the tone etc, caus ei want to try somehting like it
thanx


----------



## timoncheese (Dec 19, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> how'd you change the tone etc, caus ei want to try somehting like it
> thanx


I use a sound editing programme called Adobe Audition...there's a free one that can do it though, it's call Audacity. You can download it here Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

If you put your sound recording in that there are some effects you can play around with, shifting the pitch!


----------

